# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  انصراف از پزشکی تعهدی و ثبت نام مجدد در کنکور

## Aram27

سلام دوستان.
من دانشجوی ترم ۴ پزشکی تعهدی ام‌. میخواستم بدونم اگه بخوام دوباره تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم چه زمانی باید برای کنکور انصراف بدم؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

> سلام دوستان.
> من دانشجوی ترم ۴ پزشکی تعهدی ام‌. میخواستم بدونم اگه بخوام دوباره تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم چه زمانی باید برای کنکور انصراف بدم؟


میتونم بپرسم چرا میخای انصراف بدی؟ شرایطش خوب نیست؟

----------


## Aynaz_13

میشه رتبتون رو بدونم؟!

----------


## farzaddd

نمیتونی انصراف بدی،باید هزینه شو بدی،
خب چه کاریه برو درکنارش برو درمانگاهها کار کن همون میشه دیگه

----------


## Aram27

راستش به خاطر تعهدی بودنش نبود به خاطر اینکه حس کردم کلا با رشته پزشکی شاید خیلی نتونم خوب عمل کنم و از اینکه رشته ایه که با جون آدم ها سر کار داره می ترسم نتونم از پسش بربیام و اینکه درساشم سخته واقعا. آناتومی و جنین رو اصلا نمی دونم چیکارشون کنم. با خود تعهدی بودنش خیلی مشکلی ندارم چون کلا آدمی هستم که خیلی تغییر مکان نمی دم و دوست دارم یه جای ثابت باشم

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aram27


سلام دوستان.
من دانشجوی ترم ۴ پزشکی تعهدی ام‌. میخواستم بدونم اگه بخوام دوباره تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم چه زمانی باید برای کنکور انصراف بدم؟


سلام خوبين؟
منم ترم دو تعهدي ام
از 21 سال زمان تعهدش ميترسي؟؟
ميتونم دليلتونو بپرسم؟؟
اگر ب اين دليله ک در کشور ما روزي ي تبصره هست کي همه چيز رو روال قانون بوده ک اين باشه...._

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ainz


عه رضوان ینی واقعا میشه پیچوند 
تصور من از تعهدی اینه باید 21 سال تو یه منطقه محروم باشی خونتم باید همونجا باشه 
و اینکه حق خروجم نداری


پيچوندن ک مفتي فک نکنم بشهبايد پول بديم
نگا مثلا من ي روستا افتاده خدمتم
ميگن اگر وضع درسيت خوب باشه و متاهل ( ) باشي هم ميشه منتقل بشي مثلا مرکز استان.
21سالي ک خدمت ميکني اونجا از سال دهمت ميتوني برا تخصص هم بخوني
نگا ي خوبيايي هم داره از اين نظر ک خيلي پزشک بيکار هست حداقل تو خيالت راحته بابت اينکه بيکار نيستي ولي همين ک مثلا محدوديت هست برات خب يکم ازاردهندس...
ولي ببين حلال مشکلات متاسفانه  :
پول و پارتي
برا همينه ک ب دوست عزيز پيشنهادم اينه ک عجله نکنه...چون معلوم ني تا 6-7 سال ديه چ خبره......._

----------


## mlt

> _
> 
> پيچوندن ک مفتي فک نکنم بشهبايد پول بديم
> نگا مثلا من ي روستا افتاده خدمتم
> ميگن اگر وضع درسيت خوب باشه و متاهل ( ) باشي هم ميشه منتقل بشي مثلا مرکز استان.
> 21سالي ک خدمت ميکني اونجا از سال دهمت ميتوني برا تخصص هم بخوني
> نگا ي خوبيايي هم داره از اين نظر ک خيلي پزشک بيکار هست حداقل تو خيالت راحته بابت اينکه بيکار نيستي ولي همين ک مثلا محدوديت هست برات خب يکم ازاردهندس...
> ولي ببين حلال مشکلات متاسفانه  :
> پول و پارتي
> برا همينه ک ب دوست عزيز پيشنهادم اينه ک عجله نکنه...چون معلوم ني تا 6-7 سال ديه چ خبره......._


میتونم یه لطف کنم عقدت کنم بیارمت بوشهر

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt




میتونم یه لطف کنم عقدت کنم بیارمت بوشهر


اشک شوق دارم ميريزم_

----------


## Carolin

بچه ها یجوری از خارج میحرفن انگار فرش قرمز گذاشتن که برن!
از زیر 1000های سراسری فقط 150نفرشون موفق بخروج میشن 
از 1000تا المپیادی فقط 370 نفر امکان خروج دارن!
تازه این دوتا موردم بیشتر مال ریاضیاس

عزیزان همه باهم اینجا دورهمی داریم 
خواهشا کارای الکی نکنید

+

درمورد تعهد هم خدمتتون عرض کنم :
اولا که این رشته تا 7 سال آینده با افزایش ظرفیت کلا سوخت میشه میره (هیچ ارزشی نداره از چه نوعی خونده باشید)
دوما که مطمئن باشید بنحوی زیر این تعهدا زده میشه 
درمورد دلیل هم ارجاع به دانشگاههای نفت و صداوسیما و .... .

----------


## Amir_H80

> بچه ها یجوری از خارج میحرفن انگار فرش قرمز گذاشتن که برن!
> از زیر 1000های سراسری فقط 150نفرشون موفق بخروج میشن 
> از 1000تا المپیادی فقط 370 نفر امکان خروج دارن!
> تازه این دوتا موردم بیشتر مال ریاضیاس
> 
> عزیزان همه باهم اینجا دورهمی داریم 
> خواهشا کارای الکی نکنید
> 
> +
> ...


تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم اپلای حتی با رتبه تک رقمی و دو رقمی رشته تجربی هم سخته
رشته ریاضی هم اینجوری نیست که یکی صرفاً به واسطه رتبه خوبش تو کنکور از مقطع لیسانس بره دانشگاه خارجی (البته مدال طلاها فکر کنم میتونن از مقطع لیسانس هم برن)
اکثراً برای مقطع دکتری و تعداد کمتری هم برای ارشد بورسیه میشن
خیلی وقت ها هم رتبه کنکور و نام دانشگاه اصلا اهمیتی نداره 
بوده طرف با معدل ۱۷ دانشگاه آزاد واسه ارشد از یکی از دانشگاه های آمریکا بورسیه گرفته!

----------


## Aram27

> _
> 
> سلام خوبين؟
> منم ترم دو تعهدي ام
> از 21 سال زمان تعهدش ميترسي؟؟
> ميتونم دليلتونو بپرسم؟؟
> اگر ب اين دليله ک در کشور ما روزي ي تبصره هست کي همه چيز رو روال قانون بوده ک اين باشه...._


سلام
نه خب خیلی به خاطر تعهدش نگران نبودم چون کلا آدمی ام که خیلی علاقه ای به اینور اونور رفتن ندارم . راستش از ترم یک تا الان خیلی خوب نخوندم درس ها رو و درس ها هم سخته مخصوصا آناتومی و جنین. اصلا نمی دونم چی کار کنم باهاشون. خیلی وقت زیادی لازمه برای خوندن این حجم از مطالب و منم حوصله ندارم در این حد. و می ترسم که با این تنبلی و درس نخوندنام نتونم خیلی پزشک خوبم بشم و جون آدما رو به خطر بندازم. از اینکه رشته ای است که با جون آدما در ارتباط مستقیمه یه مقدار می ترسم و خب بیشتر هم به خاطر اصرار خانواده زدم این رشته رو

----------


## Aram27

> میتونم بپرسم چرا میخای انصراف بدی؟ شرایطش خوب نیست؟


نه خیلی به خاطر تعهدی بودنش نیست. از اینکه پزشک بشم می ترسم. می ترسم نتونم خوب کارمو انجام بدم و اینکه فضای بیمارستان و اینا اذیتم کنه و اینکه تنبلم هستم درس بخون نیستم زیاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _POORYA_

> سلام
> نه خب خیلی به خاطر تعهدش نگران نبودم چون کلا آدمی ام که خیلی علاقه ای به اینور اونور رفتن ندارم . راستش از ترم یک تا الان خیلی خوب نخوندم درس ها رو و درس ها هم سخته مخصوصا آناتومی و جنین. اصلا نمی دونم چی کار کنم باهاشون. خیلی وقت زیادی لازمه برای خوندن این حجم از مطالب و منم حوصله ندارم در این حد. و می ترسم که با این تنبلی و درس نخوندنام نتونم خیلی پزشک خوبم بشم و جون آدما رو به خطر بندازم. از اینکه رشته ای است که با جون آدما در ارتباط مستقیمه یه مقدار می ترسم و خب بیشتر هم به خاطر اصرار خانواده زدم این رشته رو


*بعد علوم پایه درسات عوض میشه ۱ ترم صبر کن حالا تا بری بیمارستان
و اینکه دنبال انصراف نباش ببین میتونی تغییر رشته بدی 
*

----------


## Aram27

> میشه رتبتون رو بدونم؟!


رتبه کنکورم رو میگین؟ تو زیرگروه ۱ منطقه ۳ رتبه ام شد ۱۶۸۱ توی کنکور سال ۹۹

----------


## Aram27

> تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم اپلای حتی با رتبه تک رقمی و دو رقمی رشته تجربی هم سخته
> رشته ریاضی هم اینجوری نیست که یکی صرفاً به واسطه رتبه خوبش تو کنکور از مقطع لیسانس بره دانشگاه خارجی (البته مدال طلاها فکر کنم میتونن از مقطع لیسانس هم برن)
> اکثراً برای مقطع دکتری و تعداد کمتری هم برای ارشد بورسیه میشن
> خیلی وقت ها هم رتبه کنکور و نام دانشگاه اصلا اهمیتی نداره 
> بوده طرف با معدل ۱۷ دانشگاه آزاد واسه ارشد از یکی از دانشگاه های آمریکا بورسیه گرفته!


قصد ادامه تحصیل یا سکونت در خارج از کشور رو ندارم

----------


## Aram27

> میتونم بدونم رتبه کنکورت چند شد؟
> به نظر من داروسازی بهتره چون انگار یه جورایی تجارتیه
> ولی شما باید میرفتی دندون چون درساش کمتر و کار عملیش بیشتره


تو زیر گروه ۱ منطقه ۳ رتبه ام شد ۱۶۸۱ توی کنکور ۹۹
خیلی از دندون خوشم نمیاد واقعا و این که دارو هم دوست نداشتم البته نه که پزشکی رو دوست داشتم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Aram27

> تعهدی کجایی؟


منظورتون محل خدمتمه یا دانشگاهی که قبول شدم؟

----------


## Aram27

> باو داری تلقین میکنی وقتی 4 ترم خوندی دیگه جا سختاش که درس خوندنه تموم شده


آزمون علوم پایه را کجای دلم بگذارم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aram27

> *به نظر من شما به جای اینکه تمرکزتون رو رو چیزی که فکر میکنید دوست ندارید بذارید ( یعنی همون پزشکی) یکم فکر کنید ببینید تو این مدت چیز دیکه ای بوده بهش خیلی علاقه مند شده باشید ؟ اگر پیدا کردید برید دربارش تحقیق کنید ببینید پرداختن به اون کار بیشتر براتون با ارزش هست یا ادامه این پزشکی اگر کفه ترازو به نفع علاقتون سنگین تر بود حتما برید دنبال علاقه اما اگر نبود از پزشکی انصراف ندید چون حداقل یه اسم و رسم دهن پر کن دارید فوقش پزشک خوبی نشدید شاغل نمیشید البته من خودم صد در صد طرفدار دنبال علاقه رفتن هستم*


راستش یه مقدار آدم جو گیری هستم مثلا میگم از فلان چیز خوشم میاد بعد یه روز دوباره حسم میپره. چیزی به نام علاقه که بخوام به صورت حرفه دنبال کنم ندارم‌. از زبان انگلیسی خوشم میومد تو فکر این بودم که انصراف بدم برم کنکور شرکت کنم و دبیری زبان قبول شم. تا یه روز جو گرفته بودتم که این تاپیک رو زدم ولی الان که فکر می کنم حس می کنم مسیر طولانی تری میشه اگه بخوام انصراف بدم و واقعا زبان رو برای اینکه بخوام تدریسش کنم دوست ندارم. فکر کنم همین رو ادامه بدم بهتر باشه. فوقش میشم یه پزشک بد میرم دنبال یه کار دیگه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Aram27

> باو داری تلقین میکنی وقتی 4 ترم خوندی دیگه جا سختاش که درس خوندنه تموم شده


البته این که ترم ۱ و ۲ رو کاملا مجازی داشتیم هم بی تاثیر نیست در اینکه چی جوری پاسش کردیم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Aram27

الان اگه هفت سال درس رو تموم کنیم و بعدش نریم محل خدمت مشکلی پیش میاد برامون؟ منظورم اینه که مثلا کلا طرف نخواد به عنوان پزشک کار کنه

----------


## Aram27

> خدمتتو میگم


روستای آلاشت

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aram27


الان اگه هفت سال درس رو تموم کنیم و بعدش نریم محل خدمت مشکلی پیش میاد برامون؟ منظورم اینه که مثلا کلا طرف نخواد به عنوان پزشک کار کنه


  معلومه که پیش میاد؛ نه فقط برای شما بلکه برای تمام شاهد هایی که تعهدنامه رو امضا زدن*

----------


## Aram27

> *  معلومه که پیش میاد؛ نه فقط برای شما بلکه برای تمام شاهد هایی که تعهدنامه رو امضا زدن*


آها. مرسی که گفتین

----------


## Makhmali

> روستای آلاشت


کاش غرب مازندران میوفتادی  :Yahoo (2): 
اینجا خیلیی سخته،البته خودت اگه اهل سوادکوه باشی خوبه ها :Yahoo (1): 
ولی در کل پزشکی تعهدی ریسکه بزرگیه،اکثرا اصلا به شرایط بعد از تحصیل فکر نمیکنن و فقط میخوان برن پزشکی بخونن و تمام.
حالا امیدوارم مثل خیلی چیزای دیگه تو مملکتمون بتونی محل خدمتو لااقل تغییر بدی! موفق باشی^^

----------


## Aram27

> کاش غرب مازندران میوفتادی 
> اینجا خیلیی سخته،البته خودت اگه اهل سوادکوه باشی خوبه ها
> ولی در کل پزشکی تعهدی ریسکه بزرگیه،اکثرا اصلا به شرایط بعد از تحصیل فکر نمیکنن و فقط میخوان برن پزشکی بخونن و تمام.
> حالا امیدوارم مثل خیلی چیزای دیگه تو مملکتمون بتونی محل خدمتو لااقل تغییر بدی! موفق باشی^^


اصالتا مال سواد کوهیم ولی محل زندگی فعلیم شرق مازندرانه. چرا میگین خیلی سخته؟ از چه نظر؟

----------


## Makhmali

> اصالتا مال سواد کوهیم ولی محل زندگی فعلیم شرق مازندرانه. چرا میگین خیلی سخته؟ از چه نظر؟


خب خب پس اوضاع خوبه (:
بیشتر نظرم روی این بود که با اون منطقه ارتباط بیشتری داشته باشی،هم اقلیمی هم فرهنگی...خلاصه اینها هم خیلی مهمه،مخصوصا اگه بخوای بری منطقه محروم.

----------


## Shaye

هعی پارسال با اختلاف دونفر پزشکی تعهدی نیووردم  :Yahoo (2):  الانم ک پشت کنکوری شدم فقط دوس دارم این ۴ماه زودتر بگذره با اینکه خیلی افت کردم..

فقط میتونم بگم اینجایی که هستی آرزوی خیلیاس..  :Yahoo (1):  تو بقیه رشته‌های علوم پزشکی هم بری سختیای خودشو دارع

----------


## Carolin

عزیزم یدونه شوگر که مخالف کارکردن خانوماستو بردار خب :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Aram27

> هعی پارسال با اختلاف دونفر پزشکی تعهدی نیووردم  الانم ک پشت کنکوری شدم فقط دوس دارم این ۴ماه زودتر بگذره با اینکه خیلی افت کردم..
> 
> فقط میتونم بگم اینجایی که هستی آرزوی خیلیاس..  تو بقیه رشته‌های علوم پزشکی هم بری سختیای خودشو دارع


سال اولتون بود پارسال؟ میتونم بپرسم رتبه تون چند شد؟
من خودم سال دوم قبول شدم

----------


## Aram27

> عزیزم یدونه شوگر که مخالف کارکردن خانوماستو بردار خب


راستش متوجه منظورتون نشدم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Shaye

> سال اولتون بود پارسال؟ میتونم بپرسم رتبه تون چند شد؟
> من خودم سال دوم قبول شدم


ن سال دوم..۳۳۰۰منطقه۳

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

> بچه ها یجوری از خارج میحرفن انگار فرش قرمز گذاشتن که برن!
> از زیر 1000های سراسری فقط 150نفرشون موفق بخروج میشن 
> از 1000تا المپیادی فقط 370 نفر امکان خروج دارن!
> تازه این دوتا موردم بیشتر مال ریاضیاس
> 
> عزیزان همه باهم اینجا دورهمی داریم 
> خواهشا کارای الکی نکنید
> 
> +
> ...


واقا تا ۷ سال دیگ، پزشکی سوخت میشه؟؟
میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## farzaddd

کارهای خدماتی هیچ وقت بد نمیشه،جمعیت سالمند ما تا ده سال آینده به قدری زیاد میشه که حرف اول رو خدمات خواهد زد،در کنار خدمات اینترنتی،اصلا شک نکنید،ما پزشک بیکار زیاد داریم ولی پزشکی که کارش خوب باشه و اعتماد به نفس داشته باشه قطعا پول در میاره،پزشکی مسیر سختیه اما شیرینه به شرطی که علاقه واقعی داشته باشی

----------


## Carolin

> واقا تا ۷ سال دیگ، پزشکی سوخت میشه؟؟
> میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین


آره عزیزم هر چیزی با افزایش دست خراب میشه حالا شما حساب کن تا رتبه 16588 دارن پزشکی برمیدارن خودت حساب کن چه فاجعه ایی_مث مهندسی_ میشه (تعداد پزشکا از بیمارا بیشتر میشه)
+
دانشاموزا برای اینکه بخودشون انگیزه بدن 99 درصد پزشکا رو ول میکنن میچسبن به اون یه درصدخاص و معروف !مثلا پزشکی بخونی مثه خدا دوست بشی (این مدلی شدن همش هم به درس خوندن نیست)





> راستش متوجه منظورتون نشدم


واضح گفتما :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Alef.heh.mim

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shahtoot


آره عزیزم هر چیزی با افزایش دست خراب میشه حالا شما حساب کن تا رتبه 16588 دارن پزشکی برمیدارن خودت حساب کن چه فاجعه ایی_مث مهندسی_ میشه (تعداد پزشکا از بیمارا بیشتر میشه)
+
دانشاموزا برای اینکه بخودشون انگیزه بدن 99 درصد پزشکا رو ول میکنن میچسبن به اون یه درصدخاص و معروف !مثلا پزشکی بخونی مثه خدا دوست بشی (این مدلی شدن همش هم به درس خوندن نیست)




واضح گفتما


سلام
با احترامی که براتون دارم ولی من به چند دلیل مخالف این نظر شمام هرچند این بحث از سم ترین حواشی موجوده که خیلی از کنکوری های 1401 درگیرش شدن و هنوزم هستن گفتم شاید ریپلای به این نظر و گفتن ایراد هاش بتونه کمک کنه چند نفری از تله حواشی بیان بیرون
اولا این جمله شما خیلی خنده دار به نظر میاد که با 16 هزار ظرفیت پزشکی بگی تعداد پزشک از بیمار بیشتره! عزیزم ایران 85 میلیون نفر جمعیت داره و آمار بیماران وحشتناکه ! فقط سرطان رو بررسی کنی طبق آمار منتشر شده تو مقالاتی که ارائه میشه هرسال تقریبا 300 هزار نفر نفر مبتلا میشن!!! بیماری های قلبی عروقی به ازای 10 هزار نفر سالانه 280 مبتلا داره !!! تازه با این افزایش ظرفیت قراره سرانه پزشک برسه به 20 عدد در 10 هزار نفر... یعنی به ازای 10 هزار نفر 20 نفر پزشکن....(گفتن تا 1401 سرانه میشه 20 درحالیکه مطمئن باش این طرح 4 سال بعد قطع میشه چون کل مجموعه علوم پزشکی مخالفه پس خیلی زیاد بشه سرانه میشه 17 در 10 هزار.... همین الانش سرانه 13 در 10 هزاره) تازه خیلی مونده به سیاهی مهندسی برسه چون سرانه مهندسی به ازای 10 هزار نفر 50 نفره
در ضمن برای شما که همه چیزو سیاه میبینید باید بگم که پزشکی کلاسیک تو همه جای دنیا در حال نابودیه و کسی که بخواد صرفا پزشک باشه قطعا شغلش نابوده. در حالیکه جهان داره بسمت پزشکی تکنولوژی میره که ایران خیلی خیلی عقبه و کسی که بخواد تو این زمینه کار کنه چون رقیبش تو ایران کمه میتونه خیلی پیشرفت کنه
ایران واقعا تو تکنولوژی پزشکی ضعیفه دوسال پیش اسرائیل با استفاده از پرینتر سه بعدی تونست قلب رو پرینت کنه ! آلمان داره کلیه و کبد رو پرینت میکنه! یعنی سلول بنیادی به پرینتر دادن و قلب و کبد و کلیه تحویل می گیرن اونوفت تو ایران هفته پیش برای اولین بار ربات جراح ( که سال هاست تو کل جهان استفاده میشه) رو آوردن و تو فاصله 10 کیلومتری ! از بیمارستان سینا تونستند جراحی قلب تو بیمارستان امام خمینی رو انجام بدن
پس کسی که بخواد های تکنولوژی کار کنه بخواد مقاله های خوب و پرارجاع کار کنه طوری که توی پابمد سرآمد بشه یا بخواد کسی بشه که بین 16 هزار نفر جزو 1000 نفر اول باشه ایا باز بنظرت بدبخته؟ بگذریم از اینکه بخوای کارای خفن کنی کشورای خفن هم دنبالتن

راستی اون دسته از کنکوری هام که فکر میکنن با 16 هزار شدن ظرفیت شانس قبولیشون میره بالا باید بگم عزیزان تعداد ثبت نامی ها هم میره بالا و کنکور هم سخت تر میشه همونطور که دیدید امسال رکورد تعداد ثبتنامی های کنکور شکسته شد 4 درصد بیشتر از پارسال ثبتنام شدن تا الان! فرصت ثبتنام بازم میدن! و هرسال همینطوری میشه پس شاید 4 سال بعد که ظرفیت بشه 16 هزار شاید تعداد ثبتنامی ها هم بشه 2 میلیون نفر

پ.ن : تمامی آمار که نوشتم همشون امار واقعین و با یه سرچ ساده میتونین پیدا کنید. اوضاع زیاد هم بهم نریخته درگیر حواشی نشید*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> دوست عزیز مهندسی به خاطر زیاد بودن فارغ التحصیل از بین نرفت به خاطر از بین رفتن صنایع خراب شد به خاطر خوابیدن کارخانه ها خراب شد بخاطر نبودن حق کپی رایت تو ایران نابود شد*


پارتی بازی های گسترده در شرکت های دولتی رو هم اضافه کن

----------


## .miracle.

> آره عزیزم هر چیزی با افزایش دست خراب میشه حالا شما حساب کن تا رتبه 16588 دارن پزشکی برمیدارن خودت حساب کن چه فاجعه ایی_مث مهندسی_ میشه (تعداد پزشکا از بیمارا بیشتر میشه)+دانشاموزا برای اینکه بخودشون انگیزه بدن 99 درصد پزشکا رو ول میکنن میچسبن به اون یه درصدخاص و معروف !مثلا پزشکی بخونی مثه خدا دوست بشی (این مدلی شدن همش هم به درس خوندن نیست)واضح گفتما


خب خودتون هم انصراف بدید چرا میخواید حداقل ۶ سال دیگه در رشته ای تحصیل کنید که به(( عقیده ی خودتون)) سوخت میشه؟  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (13):  :Y (479): برید کار دیگری که فکر میکنید خوبه رو دنبال کنید

----------


## Carolin

> *
> سلام
> با احترامی که براتون دارم ولی من به چند دلیل مخالف این نظر شمام هرچند این بحث از سم ترین حواشی موجوده که خیلی از کنکوری های 1401 درگیرش شدن و هنوزم هستن گفتم شاید ریپلای به این نظر و گفتن ایراد هاش بتونه کمک کنه چند نفری از تله حواشی بیان بیرون
> اولا این جمله شما خیلی خنده دار به نظر میاد که با 16 هزار ظرفیت پزشکی بگی تعداد پزشک از بیمار بیشتره! عزیزم ایران 85 میلیون نفر جمعیت داره و آمار بیماران وحشتناکه ! فقط سرطان رو بررسی کنی طبق آمار منتشر شده تو مقالاتی که ارائه میشه هرسال تقریبا 300 هزار نفر نفر مبتلا میشن!!! بیماری های قلبی عروقی به ازای 10 هزار نفر سالانه 280 مبتلا داره !!! تازه با این افزایش ظرفیت قراره سرانه پزشک برسه به 20 عدد در 10 هزار نفر... یعنی به ازای 10 هزار نفر 20 نفر پزشکن....(گفتن تا 1401 سرانه میشه 20 درحالیکه مطمئن باش این طرح 4 سال بعد قطع میشه چون کل مجموعه علوم پزشکی مخالفه پس خیلی زیاد بشه سرانه میشه 17 در 10 هزار.... همین الانش سرانه 13 در 10 هزاره) تازه خیلی مونده به سیاهی مهندسی برسه چون سرانه مهندسی به ازای 10 هزار نفر 50 نفره
> در ضمن برای شما که همه چیزو سیاه میبینید باید بگم که پزشکی کلاسیک تو همه جای دنیا در حال نابودیه و کسی که بخواد صرفا پزشک باشه قطعا شغلش نابوده. در حالیکه جهان داره بسمت پزشکی تکنولوژی میره که ایران خیلی خیلی عقبه و کسی که بخواد تو این زمینه کار کنه چون رقیبش تو ایران کمه میتونه خیلی پیشرفت کنه
> ایران واقعا تو تکنولوژی پزشکی ضعیفه دوسال پیش اسرائیل با استفاده از پرینتر سه بعدی تونست قلب رو پرینت کنه ! آلمان داره کلیه و کبد رو پرینت میکنه! یعنی سلول بنیادی به پرینتر دادن و قلب و کبد و کلیه تحویل می گیرن اونوفت تو ایران هفته پیش برای اولین بار ربات جراح ( که سال هاست تو کل جهان استفاده میشه) رو آوردن و تو فاصله 10 کیلومتری ! از بیمارستان سینا تونستند جراحی قلب تو بیمارستان امام خمینی رو انجام بدن
> پس کسی که بخواد های تکنولوژی کار کنه بخواد مقاله های خوب و پرارجاع کار کنه طوری که توی پابمد سرآمد بشه یا بخواد کسی بشه که بین 16 هزار نفر جزو 1000 نفر اول باشه ایا باز بنظرت بدبخته؟ بگذریم از اینکه بخوای کارای خفن کنی کشورای خفن هم دنبالتن
> 
> راستی اون دسته از کنکوری هام که فکر میکنن با 16 هزار شدن ظرفیت شانس قبولیشون میره بالا باید بگم عزیزان تعداد ثبت نامی ها هم میره بالا و کنکور هم سخت تر میشه همونطور که دیدید امسال رکورد تعداد ثبتنامی های کنکور شکسته شد 4 درصد بیشتر از پارسال ثبتنام شدن تا الان! فرصت ثبتنام بازم میدن! و هرسال همینطوری میشه پس شاید 4 سال بعد که ظرفیت بشه 16 هزار شاید تعداد ثبتنامی ها هم بشه 2 میلیون نفر
> ...


 مخاطبین حرف من کنکوری های 1401 نبودن(پستها رو ازاول دنبال کنید) و اینکه 16588 نفر محدود به یه سال نخواهد بود(بازه رو دهسال به بعد بگیرید)
+
علی ایهاالحال با تمام آماری که دادید بعنوان شخصی که دراین جامعه زندگی میکنه هیچ مشکلی از لحاظ نوبت گیری ندارم (مگر چندتا دکتر خاص که هرچقدر هم ظرفیت اضاف کنن تاثیری روی تعداد مشتریای اونا نداره)(البته منظورم درمانگاههای دولتی نیستا)

+

خیر مافیای پزشکی هیچ کاری نمیکنه /// دقیقا دهه هشتاد همین اتفاق سره مافیای شرکت نفت افتاد و حالو روزشونو دارید میبینید (تحقیق کنید اینو) و تعداد ثبت نامی ها هم بالاتر نمیره بلکه بعکس وقتی این رشته از تبو تاب افتاد هیچکس سمت این رشته سختو ش خ م ی هم نمیره




> خب خودتون هم انصراف بدید چرا میخواید حداقل ۶  سال دیگه در رشته ای تحصیل کنید که به(( عقیده ی خودتون)) سوخت میشه؟ برید کار دیگری که فکر میکنید خوبه رو دنبال کنید


 پستها رو از اول دنبال کنید 

( منظورم  دغدغه مند بودن برای از چه نوعی خوندنش بود نه نخوندنش)

+
نمیتونم میزان دقیق سوخت شدنش رو بگم چون دهشتناک بودن شدت خرابیش حتی فراتراز تفکر منه (شخص خودمم از سره اجبار ادامه میدم والا ارزش رها کردن داره)

----------


## Zahrajahanshahi

> مخاطبین حرف من کنکوری های 1401 نبودن(پستها رو ازاول دنبال کنید) و اینکه 16588 نفر محدود به یه سال نخواهد بود(بازه رو دهسال به بعد بگیرید)
> +
> علی ایهاالحال با تمام آماری که دادید بعنوان شخصی که دراین جامعه زندگی میکنه هیچ مشکلی از لحاظ نوبت گیری ندارم (مگر چندتا دکتر خاص که هرچقدر هم ظرفیت اضاف کنن تاثیری روی تعداد مشتریای اونا نداره)(البته منظورم درمانگاههای دولتی نیستا)
> 
> +
> 
> خیر مافیای پزشکی هیچ کاری نمیکنه /// دقیقا دهه هشتاد همین اتفاق سره مافیای شرکت نفت افتاد و حالو روزشونو دارید میبینید (تحقیق کنید اینو) و تعداد ثبت نامی ها هم بالاتر نمیره بلکه بعکس وقتی این رشته از تبو تاب افتاد هیچکس سمت این رشته سختو ش خ م ی هم نمیره
> 
> 
> ...


بنظرتون دندانپزشکی به کدوم سمت میره؟؟
داروسازی چی؟
این دو رشته هم مثل پزشکی سوخت میشه؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> بنظرتون دندانپزشکی به کدوم سمت میره؟؟
> داروسازی چی؟
> این دو رشته هم مثل پزشکی سوخت میشه؟


ده سال قبل هم یادمه میگفتن پزشکی به زودی اشباع میشه ده سال دیگه هم همینارو میگن زیاد جدی نگیر هر صنفی تو این مملکت داره مظلوم نمایی میکنه حتی اون مولتی میلیاردش

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


ده سال قبل هم یادمه میگفتن پزشکی به زودی اشباع میشه ده سال دیگه هم همینارو میگن زیاد جدی نگیر هر صنفی تو این مملکت داره مظلوم نمایی میکنه حتی اون مولتی میلیاردش


یعنی شما الان مطمئن هستید که اوضاع پزشکی اوکیه یا از دانشجویان پزشکی که مشغول تدریس زیست هستن، جنس تهیه می کنید؟*

----------


## Carolin

> بنظرتون دندانپزشکی به کدوم سمت میره؟؟
> داروسازی چی؟
> این دو رشته هم مثل پزشکی سوخت میشه؟


دندون فعلا خوبه 
+
دارو بمنوال پزشکی پیش میره

----------


## Aliva00

> *
> 
> یعنی شما الان مطمئن هستید که اوضاع پزشکی اوکیه یا از دانشجویان پزشکی که مشغول تدریس زیست هستن، جنس تهیه می کنید؟*



سلام دوست عزیز خودتون دارین میگین دانشجو خب به دانشجو که حقوق نمیدن مگه به دانشجوی کامپیوتر یا برق یا حقوق یا هر چیز دیگه حقوق میدن چه اشکالی داره یه دانشجو بتونه تدریس کنه و پول در بیاره دزدی که نمیکنن  و عین انگل به باباشون که وصل نیستن 
عجیبه که میاید تراوشات ذهنی خودتون اینجا میریزید ما ایرانیها هممون کارشناس اقتصادی و سیاسی و ورزشی آموزشی و....... هستیم  
همه از وضع مملکت خبر داریم دیگه چجوریه پس بهتره به هدفمان بچسبیم و براش تلاش کنیم و این سخنان صد من یه غازه گوش ندیم 

یه عده انگار واقعاباورشون پزشک شدن و الان درآمد ندارن یا الان بین دندان و پزشکی موندن برید دوستون بخونید که آدم از فرداش خبر نداره چه به ۷ سال دیگه خدا بزرگه

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aliva00


سلام دوست عزیز خودتون دارین میگین دانشجو خب به دانشجو که حقوق نمیدن مگه به دانشجوی کامپیوتر یا برق یا حقوق یا هر چیز دیگه حقوق میدن چه اشکالی داره یه دانشجو بتونه تدریس کنه و پول در بیاره دزدی که نمیکنن  و عین انگل به باباشون که وصل نیستن 
عجیبه که میاید تراوشات ذهنی خودتون اینجا میریزید ما ایرانیها هممون کارشناس اقتصادی و سیاسی و ورزشی آموزشی و....... هستیم  
همه از وضع مملکت خبر داریم دیگه چجوریه پس بهتره به هدفمان بچسبیم و براش تلاش کنیم و این سخنان صد من یه غازه گوش ندیم 

یه عده انگار واقعاباورشون پزشک شدن و الان درآمد ندارن یا الان بین دندان و پزشکی موندن برید دوستون بخونید که آدم از فرداش خبر نداره چه به ۷ سال دیگه خدا بزرگه


منم 18 سالم بود هیمنطور فکر میکردم؛ الانم با اینکه دوستدار پزشکی هستم اما بسیار واقع گرایانه تر صحبت میکنم چون دسترسی مستقیم به بخش صنفی پزشکی دارم به طرق مختلف 
انگیزه های من جنسش کلا با یک کنکوری 18 ساله متفاوته  نه اینکه لیتمن بندازم دور گردنم که انگیزه بگیرم*

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> راستش یه مقدار آدم جو گیری هستم مثلا میگم از فلان چیز خوشم میاد بعد یه روز دوباره حسم میپره. چیزی به نام علاقه که بخوام به صورت حرفه دنبال کنم ندارم‌. از زبان انگلیسی خوشم میومد تو فکر این بودم که انصراف بدم برم کنکور شرکت کنم و دبیری زبان قبول شم. تا یه روز جو گرفته بودتم که این تاپیک رو زدم ولی الان که فکر می کنم حس می کنم مسیر طولانی تری میشه اگه بخوام انصراف بدم و واقعا زبان رو برای اینکه بخوام تدریسش کنم دوست ندارم. فکر کنم همین رو ادامه بدم بهتر باشه. فوقش میشم یه پزشک بد میرم دنبال یه کار دیگه


خیلی عالی هستی آرام خانوم :Yahoo (20):  
چه کار کردی آخرش؟ ادامه دادی یا انصراف؟ اگه داری ادامه میدی با حضوری شدن دانشگاه ها وضعیت بهتر شد یا هنوز هم ناراضی ای؟

----------


## Aram27

> خیلی عالی هستی آرام خانوم 
> چه کار کردی آخرش؟ ادامه دادی یا انصراف؟ اگه داری ادامه میدی با حضوری شدن دانشگاه ها وضعیت بهتر شد یا هنوز هم ناراضی ای؟


مرسی ممنون
نه انصراف ندادم. ترم چهارم رو تموم کردم ولی چون درس علوم تشریح غدد درون ریز رو پاس نکرده بودم نتونستم تو آزمون علوم پایه شهریور شرکت کنم. واسه همین این ترم تعداد واحد کمتری تونستم بردارم. اسفند هم اگه این درسه رو پاس شم می تونم تو آزمون علوم پایه شرکت کنم. 
درباره حضوری شدن دانشگاه ها هم برای ما کلا از آخرای ترم ۳ حضوری شده بود. در کل بد نیست. دارم ادامه میدم. به هر حال نصفه ولش کردنش درست نیست به نظرم چون چیز دیگه ای هم ندارم به جاش الان حداقل اینی که دارم رو از دست ندم

----------

